# (TX) BWC's Boss' Cool Black Blast JH



## mhud (Feb 16, 2010)

Ben is a Beautiful/Handsome Black Lab and is around 85 pounds and is solid as a rock. He has his Hunting Retriever and Senior Hunter Titles now. He is two passes from his HRCH Title and he will be running Master and Grand qualifying events next fall. After he achieves his HRCH title in May I am going to have all of his cert's done. I do not foresee and issues there. 
Check Ben and his pedigree out at:
www.blackwatercreekretriever.com


----------

